# Prolia (J0897)



## MaribelChavez (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

The Dr. I work for would like to offer Prolia injections to patients with bone density issues. I've been looking for any information regarding reimbursement. Can anyone help me with this? 

Thank you!


----------



## PCAVANESS (Jun 9, 2017)

*Prolia*

It is becoming a pain at my hospital.  We give Medicare copies of order, bone density reports, calcium levels, Dr. tells why he wants Prolia as apposed to another drug and Medicare keeps denying for medical necessity not enough documentation to support claim.  I don't know what to do to get them paid. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## avon4117 (Jun 9, 2017)

here are the prolia instructions i use..i always get paid for them...

https://www.amgenassistonline.com/S...l940F51+2vwIKFzQsKAq+xvZ+ADQh5NRHJDzyw3bgRf+3


----------



## PCAVANESS (Jun 9, 2017)

*Prolia*

Thank you I have been dealing with this problem for months.


----------

